# Beagle peeing everywhere! Help!



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Wesley is almost 6 months old, and over the past 2 months he has been constantly peeing in his bed.

He sleeps in a crate at night with the door open so he has his own utility room and a puppy pad on the floor for wee emergencies (of which we dont have many any more) But he has been saturating his bed on almost a daily basis, when we take him out a 8am he has a good long widdle but the cushion/blanket is almost always saturated with pee and yet he still sleeps in it.

Also on ocassions he has used the puppy pad and also saturated his bed!

It stinks the room out, and Im running out of cushions and blankets as they're all in the wash.

Is this a beagle thing?! 

I know he sleeps all night because I take him to work with me sometimes and he sleeps solid from 11-7 usually even longer than that. 

Could he be peeing in his sleep?

How can I stop this behaviour? Its costing a fortune in washing machine cycles and I always use the enzyme spray to remove any scent and stains. 

Also whenever we buy him something a new, for example a Poi Dog bed which came a few days ago, the first thing he does is pee on it, changing our bed, threw the dirty sheets in the hall, he pee's on it, jumps on our bed, pee's on it (stopped him from going in the bedroom now) sleeping on my lap, I grabbed a blanket to warm myself and he pee'd on it!

Im sick of pee!
Advice anyone? Why does my Beagle pee everywhere?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Wesley is almost 6 months old, and over the past 2 months he has been constantly peeing in his bed.
> 
> He sleeps in a crate at night with the door open so he has his own utility room and a puppy pad on the floor for wee emergencies (of which we dont have many any more) But he has been saturating his bed on almost a daily basis, when we take him out a 8am he has a good long widdle but the cushion/blanket is almost always saturated with pee and yet he still sleeps in it.
> 
> ...


Although some can have the odd accident still here and there even at 6mths, this does seem really really excessive, both in frequency and the sheer amount of pee too. Also it seems odd that is only started the last two months, I assume that as he is 6mths and its only been the last two he was pretty Ok in the night, or even if he wasnt it wasnt nowhere near this extent up until then?
If the pee really smells too that could be an indication of an infection or he may have some chemical imbalance in the pee itself. Maybe he is peeing in his sleep, it may be the only explanation if you are pretty sure he actually sleeps through.

I would I think make an appointment for the vet and take a wee sample as well.
Does he cock his leg yet? If your quick you can get a little bowl or something there in time. If he still squats then in you get a flat dish with a lip on it, thats clean ans grease free, you can usually slip that underneath once they have started going. You dont need loads for a urine sample.


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Although some can have the odd accident still here and there even at 6mths, this does seem really really excessive, both in frequency and the sheer amount of pee too. Also it seems odd that is only started the last two months, I assume that as he is 6mths and its only been the last two he was pretty Ok in the night, or even if he wasnt it wasnt nowhere near this extent up until then?
> If the pee really smells too that could be an indication of an infection or he may have some chemical imbalance in the pee itself. Maybe he is peeing in his sleep, it may be the only explanation if you are pretty sure he actually sleeps through.
> 
> I would I think make an appointment for the vet and take a wee sample as well.
> Does he cock his leg yet? If your quick you can get a little bowl or something there in time. If he still squats then in you get a flat dish with a lip on it, thats clean ans grease free, you can usually slip that underneath once they have started going. You dont need loads for a urine sample.


Its since we went on holiday for 2 weeks, he stayed at home with a friend of mine looking after him and since we got back although his behaviour has improved dramatically the pee'ing has become a real issue.

He cocks his leg to mark certain areas, but still squats to have a proper wee.

Its really smelly, very very strong, I almost passed out this morning when I opened his bedroom door! Ive tsrated using old pillows in his cage because its easier to just throw them away than washing every day!

He was asleep on my lap a few weeks ago and just pee'd on me, he was fast asleep, but not for long when I jumped up in horror! I thought it was just a one off, but he must be doing this at night aswell.

I was under the impression that dogs hate to mess in their beds, but Wesley seems immune to this rule, he sleeps away in it quite happily.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Its since we went on holiday for 2 weeks, he stayed at home with a friend of mine looking after him and since we got back although his behaviour has improved dramatically the pee'ing has become a real issue.
> 
> He cocks his leg to mark certain areas, but still squats to have a proper wee.
> 
> ...


Now you have said that too whats happened, it deffinately doesnt sound right. It sounds like he hasnt got any control in his sleep. It does happen with urinary tract infections, they lose control, which sounds like this is whats happened. Especially as you say the smell is really really bad. Dogs dont like to mess in their beds, pups will do it if stuck in a crate too long because they havent any choice as their capacity is limited to hold it. Plus very small pups dont recognise the need to go always or realise too late. At his age though this wouldnt be the problem. It sounds like he is passing vast amounts of urine and in his sleep. Older female dogs do it often or leak urine where they lay or sleep as the spinchter doesnt work properly. If the urine is that smelly then there is something not right. Deffinately vets Im afraid, if you can get thaat sample and take it in a small clean container that will save time. Strong smelling urine is often concentrated. Does he seem to drink excessively too?


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Been to the vets twice this week already, third times the charm!

I dont think he drinks excessivly. He always has water available, I leave a bowl down for him at night, some things Ive read say you should pick up all water after 8pm, but I dont feel comfortable leaving him without a drink all night. 

I'll get on to the vets Monday, and pinch a urine specimin bottle and kidney dish from work, the perks of healthcare!


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

I was going to say something about marking territory! Mine pees once where he sleeps even after washing etc to mark it as his and never again and he has always done it. Some never do it, just depends on the dog, but if they lose control (mistakes do happen) there is an issue. 

Boris has had problems before but it turned out to be the symptoms of a wasp sting and him getting rid of the poisons (or at least his body) he was a bit shocked at the time!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hmmmmm.

Back to square one I think.

If the pee is so strong in odour then no amoutn fo washing is going to rid it completely espoecially if he's a beagle with a rather strong nose.

I suggest you take the pee to a seperate vet a second opinion if you can just to be on the double safe side, nothign wrong with getting someone else to look at it and see if they can find anything.

With regards to his bed I would not put any blankets or pillows in there as he already sees thema place to pee. Instead I would take his crate to a local petrol garage and give it a right spray out with the jet wash with lots of disinfectant. I would then be inclined to give him the crate bare with just the pastic bottom and nothing else that could encourage him to pee. You then want to go back to basics on crate training so he understands that the crate is his place to be comfortable not his place to toilet.

I would then be inclined to go right back to basics with full house training so lift the water up after 8, a quick walk around the block for 15-20mins for a toilet break with lots of praise and treats when he goes outside, a break out to the garden just before bed again with praise and treats when he goes. Set an alarm for 1am and take him again with praise and treats. Back out at 7am with praise and treats.

The room where he stays will smell like a dog toilet to him so you can either change the room he stays in or lift everything out and give it a real going over with biological cleanining agents a few times.

If it is a urinary infection then hoepfully the second vet may find something your regular vet missed but if it isn;t then you are still training him about toileting and the house rules.

All dogs can relapse in training regardless of which aspect it is but don't feel bad about him not having access to water or a soft bed because he will manage, learn through training and then once he can earn the bedding back through his progress. Dogs have comfy beds through our own perception of wat constitutes a comfortable place and we sometimes feel guilty if they don't have that comfort but I find the dogs that pass through my hosue would sooner sleep on the laminate than on their bed or the carpet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Claire Bear said:


> Been to the vets twice this week already, third times the charm!
> 
> I dont think he drinks excessivly. He always has water available, I leave a bowl down for him at night, some things Ive read say you should pick up all water after 8pm, but I dont feel comfortable leaving him without a drink all night.
> 
> I'll get on to the vets Monday, and pinch a urine specimin bottle and kidney dish from work, the perks of healthcare!


Sorry last thing you need I know, but the frequency, the amount, and the fact he is doing it in his sleep, together with the fact there is a very stong odour to it
to the point of it being foul almost, really does need looking into. Hopefully it will be a simple infection thats just gone on awhile and got a hold in which case a good course of antibiotics will do the job.

Just had a though is it your dog who just been put on steroids? Or had a steroid injection? If he has then you will likely find he will be drinking and peeing even more then usual for a few days, probably seem hungrier then normal too
but dont worry its the side effects. The vets often forget to tell you and then people become alarmed when the dog has accidents which some do.


----------

